# Karpfenfischen im August!



## Bergi (12. Juli 2002)

*Karpfenfiscehn im August!*

Hi Boardies!
Hunter und ich haben uns entschieden,mitte August eine Carpsession über 2-3 Nächte zu starten.
Das ganze soll im Sauerland/Ruhrgebiet,NRW entweder Sorpesee oder Harkortsee stattfinden.
Genaueres folgt!
Wer hätte denn Lust und Zeit mitzumachen???

Bergi


----------



## Hunter (12. Juli 2002)

Hallo,

wenn jemand noch andere Gewässervorschläge hat, immer her damit, da der Harkotsee und auch die Sorpe nicht ideal dafür sind. Aber Ok!

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Bergi (12. Juli 2002)

Hi!
Also,wenn keiner ein neues Gewässer vorschlägt,dann werden wir wohl am Sorpesee angeln.
In der Zeit vom 13.-19.8 wollen wir loslegen,wann genau in dieser Zeit überlassen wir euch!
Also,dann sagt mal bescheid!

Bergi


----------



## Schleie! (12. Juli 2002)

Hi Ihr zwei!
Wie groß muss das Gewässer sein? Ich hätte eins in Oberfranken und es ist 16ha groß. Dort kann man Kapitale fangen. Der größte dieses Jahr war 24 Pfund schwer.

Schleie :s  :a


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (12. Juli 2002)

Hätte schon lust, ob ich Zeit habe kann ich jetzt noch nicht sagen.

Das Gewässer in Brandenburg war super, vielleicht hat Knurri noch ein Ass im Ärmel... :g


----------



## Hunter (12. Juli 2002)

Hallo Carpcatcher,

das Gewässer in Brandenburg ist bestimmt nicht schlecht, ist mir aber viel zu weit weg, ich fahre nicht quer durch Deutschland deswegen. Kennst du ein gutes Gewässer in NRW oder Hessen??


----------



## Knurrhahn (12. Juli 2002)

Hi Karpfenangler! Für ein Treffen bin ich immer zu haben, fahre dafür auch quer durch Deutschland. Werde aber diesmal der Jugendgruppe die Planung überlassen und mich am Ende einklinken.Gruss Knurrhahn!


----------



## Knurrhahn (13. Juli 2002)

Hi Leute! Wie ist es den mit Holland, Hecht 24 hat ja da gute Erfarungen gesammelt.Gruss Knurrhahn


----------



## hecht24 (13. Juli 2002)

jo wie waers mit dem twentekanal?
tiffy kennt sich da super aus.
 :z  :z


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (13. Juli 2002)

Kommen wir denn in Holland überhaupt zum Angeln???? :q 


Also Hessen ist mir recht, was sind schon zwei Stunden hinterm Steuer fürn paar solide Rüssler???

Wer kommt aus Hessen???


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (13. Juli 2002)

Hab ich gerade bei Carp.de gefunden:

http://www.carp.de/cms/GWDB/Deutschland/Hessen//index.shtml

Falls einer von euch eins der gewässer kennt, soll er sich melden.

Ansonsten mal raus mit den Alternativen. :g


----------



## Mirco (13. Juli 2002)

Moin Leute,

ich hab früher öfter mal am Twentekanal gefischt. Allerdings ist es im Winter idealer dort. Wir waren im Sommer mal da, aber das war nix, Wasser war viel zu warm.

Meiner Erfahrung nach War en Oktober bis April immer die beste Zeit.

Aber trotzdem viel Spaß und Erfolg bei Eurem Trip   

Gruß MIrco


----------



## Bergi (14. Juli 2002)

HI!
Soll keien Kritik sein,aber eigentlich geht es in erster linie erst mal um NRW/Hessen!
Also wer ist jetzt dabei?Und wo genau jetzt?Wie gesagt,sorpesee ist nur so ne idee!

Aber an einem treffen in Holland wär ich auch interessiert!!! :q 
Irgendjemand kann ja nen neuen treat aufmachen!!!

BErgi


----------



## wolf (15. Juli 2002)

@ Twente

Es gibt auch andere Strecken als den berühmt-berüchtigten Einlauf (der nun mittlerweile seit 20 Jahren überfischt wird)... Nur nicht jedermanns Sache. Allein die blöden Kähne, Strömung etc. 
Nein, Erholung ist das eigentl. nicht. 

Denkt an die Wassertemperaturen im August. Der Tümpel sollte nicht zu flach sein.


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (17. Juli 2002)

Gibts schon was Neues???????? ;+


----------



## Hunter (17. Juli 2002)

Nö im Grunde genommen nicht!  

Da das ganze von Bergi eingeleitet wurde und wir uns von Anfang an fürs Ruhrgebiet/ Sauerland entschieden haben, also für unser Gebiet  :q , sollte das Angeln auch da stattfinden. Naja, nur haben wir hier nicht so viele Gewässer und wenn dann sind die meisten karpfenmäßig nicht so gut oder in Vereinshand. Der Datteln-Hamm-Kanal bei Hamm wäre bestimmt auch nicht schlecht, nur habe ich dort noch nicht gefischt und kenn mich dort überhaupt nicht aus. Im Harkotsee ist Nachtangeln verboten- nix gut. Im Sorpesee dagegen erlaubt, nur kann es da passieren, dass man 3 Nächte dort angelt und nicht mal einen Pieper bekommt... wie letzte Nacht :g Es kann aber auch passieren das die Post abgeht! Man weiß nie was einen erwartet... Große Carps, ich denke an die 20er von Knurri und Hummer, sind auch sehr, sehr selten... Naja, wie auch immer, zumindest könnte ich dort schon mal eine Stelle ordentlich vorfüttern. 

Ich war auch zweimal am Twenthe und würde auf jeden Fall gerne mal wieder hin!


----------



## Knurrhahn (17. Juli 2002)

Hi Leute! Eins verstehe ich nicht.Ihr plant ein Treffen bei euch,sucht dafür ein Gewässer aus.Und im nächsten Satz schreibt ihr, dass da nichts zu holen ist oder Nachtangeln verboten sei.Ihr verwirrt mich.Gruss Knurrhahn


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (17. Juli 2002)

http://www.carp.de/cms/GWDB/Deutschland/Nordrhein-Westfalen//index.shtml


Es muss bei euch doch ein paar anständige Gewässer geben.


----------



## Bergi (17. Juli 2002)

@ knurrhahn!
Das war ja von anfang an das Problem!
UNser Gewässer wär nicht schlecht auf carps,also der Harkortsee,aber da ist Nachtangeln für Gäste nicht erlaubt!Heute will ich mal mit dem Vorstand sprechen,ob man da mal als ausnahme was machen könnte,aber mit einem ausm Vorstand stehe ich zur Zeit auf Kriegsfuss,also mal sehn!
Als alternative hatten wir uns mal den Sorpesee ausgedacht,aber wie Hunter schon sagt,mal läuft was,manchmal nicht.Aber das ist doch an jedem Gewässer so,oder?Wenn man sich die Stellen richtig aussucht,dann wirst schon irgendwie klappen!

@all:
Kennst für den Notfall noch jemand ein Gewässer in der Nähe?
Hat jemand schon mal erfahrungen mit dem Datteln hamm Kanal gemacht?Wo bekommen wir darüber infos???

Bergi


----------



## Hunter (17. Juli 2002)

Hallo Knurrhahn,

auf der einen Seite muss ich dir recht geben, wir suchen ein geeignetes Gewässer in unserer Nähe und geben uns mit mittelklassigen Gewässern ab. Auf der anderen Seite kann/möchte ich ein Gewässer nur auswählen, wenn ich es auch kenne. Ich denke einfach irgendwo hinzufahren um dort irgendwo zu angeln, auf gut Glück halt, bringt meiner Meinung nach noch weniger. Ich habe im letzten Posting den Datteln-Hamm-Kanal angesprochen, der so gut wie überall nur gelobt wird, aber schaut mal hier, und schon sieht es nicht mehr so rosig aus; halt die Realität, die die &quot;wirlichen Autoren&quot; gerne vernachlässigen. 

Wir haben hier einfach zu wenig geeignete Carp- Gewässer, dass die Auswahl nicht einfach fällt.

In Frage würde noch die Möhnetalsperre kommen, das Vorbecken meine ich. Hat da schon jemand geangelt???

@Bergi: Wenn du das durchkriegen würdest wäre echt klasse! Sieh mal zu.


----------



## Bergi (17. Juli 2002)

Neuigkeiten!
Also,ich hab heute mit dem Vorstand geredet und das geht klar!Wir können die Nächte durchangeln!
Ich muss nur bis nächsten Mittwoch wissen,wer alles mitkommt und wann wir genau fischen wollen!
Also das Gewässer heisst jetzt Harkortsee/Ruhr!
Einziger Nachteil,sehr viele Spaziergänger und Sportler aller art!Daran gewöhnt man sich aber!

Die Tageskarten kosten 8 DM. 2 ruten sind erlaubt,sowie 1kg zum anfüttern täglich.Gewässertiefe:2,2m im schnitt.Karpfen wiegen im Schnitt 15 pfd.bis zu 30pfd möglich!

Der harkortsee liegt zwischen Hagen und herdecke,in der Nähe von dortmund!
Anfahrt:A1 abfahrt hagen-West,dann rechts bis zum Kreisverkehr richtung herdecke und dann der starsse folgen!
Einen Treffpunkt würden wir noch ausmachen!
Fragen bitte an mich!

Also bitte gebt bescheid,ob und wann ihr kommt/kommen wollt?

Bergi


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (17. Juli 2002)

Denke mal schon, dass ich dabei bin, weiß nur noch net, ob ich dann eine Fahrbaren Untersatz habe.

Zur Not komm ich mit dem Zug  


Hab auch gleich ne Frage:


DÜRFEN WIR GRILLEN???? EXTREM WICHTIG!!


----------



## Bergi (17. Juli 2002)

@ carpcatcher:
Grillen ist leider nicht erlaubt.Aber das ist kein Problem!entweder konserven vom Gaskocher :q ,oder wir grillen einfach trotzdem!Da sind abends einige leute(gottseidank kaum badegäste),die auch oft Grillen und da wird schon nichtsmehr gesagt!

Bergi


----------



## Bergi (17. Juli 2002)

HI!
Für die Interessierten:
Ich habe gerade ein paar Bilder vom Harkortsee IM I-net gefunden:
http://www.wassersport-harkortsee.de/fotos/fotos.htm 

Bergi


----------



## Hunter (17. Juli 2002)

Hi Bergi,

super gemacht!!!!!!!#6 :m 

Ich bin natürlich mit dabei!!! Könnte evtl. noch ein Kollege mitkommen?? Habe ihn aber noch nicht gefragt. Vieleicht will er ja gar nicht. :q 

Also wie gesagt irgendwann in der Zeit vom 13. bis 18.8. hätte ich Zeit. Wie viele Nächte hast du gedacht??


----------



## Bergi (18. Juli 2002)

HI!
Ich dachte,das wir so 2 Nächte machen.Am besten vom 16.-18. August,weil das ein WE sein müsste!Wer lust und vor allem zeit hat kann ja noch ne nacht länger mit mir bleiben!
Nur das Problem an Wochenenden ist wieder der viele Betrieb an den Ufern.Wie gesagt ich hab mich dran gewöhnt,weil es immer so ist,aber ihr verwöhnten ruhigen Umbebungsangler könntet das nervig finden!

Wegen den Angelkarten muss ich bei uns im Laden mal nachfragen,ob ich die vorher bekommen kann,oder ob wir noch hinfahren müssen!

@hunter:
Sicher kannst du enn kollegen mitbringen!Nur wie gesagt,ich muss bis nächsten Mittwoch wissen,wer alels mitkommt,damit wir auch nachts fischen können!!!

Bergi


----------



## Hunter (18. Juli 2002)

Hi Bergi,

16. bis 18.8 geht in Ordnung.

Darf/Kann man dort ein Nubrolly-Schirm mit Überwurf aufbauen? Muss das tagsüber abgebaut werden??  :g


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (18. Juli 2002)

Der Termin passt mir leider überhaupt nicht. (Heimspiel gegen Bor. M´Gladbach)

Fußball geht vor, weil ich meine Dauerkarte nicht zum Spaß gekauft habe.


----------



## Bergi (18. Juli 2002)

@ hunter:
Du kannst alles aufbaun,was keinen Boden hat,also no prob!

@ carpcather:
Schade das es nicht klappt!Naja,irgendwann werden wir uns ja wohl mal auf einer Session begegnen,oder?  

Bergi


----------



## Schleie! (18. Juli 2002)

Hi Bergi!
Wo macht ihr eigentlich nun das Angeln genau? Vielleicht kann ich ja doch kommen!

Schleie :s  :a


----------



## Bergi (18. Juli 2002)

@ Schleie!
Am Harkortsee in Hagen.Das ist bei dortmund!

Bergi


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (19. Juli 2002)

:z   :z  Das Spiel ist erst am Sonntag :z  :z 

Sollte ich nen Fahrbaren Untersatz haben bin ich dabei.


----------



## Bergi (19. Juli 2002)

@knurrhahn:
Kommste jetzt eigentlich mit?

@ carpcatcher:
Super :m !
Wenn du mitkommst,dann sind wir ja schonmal 4!

Ich zähl ma auf:
-Hunter
-Hunters Freund
-Bergi
-evtl. Schleie
-evtl. Carpcatcher


Bergi


----------



## Schleie! (19. Juli 2002)

@ Bergi: Wann ist das angeln nochmal genau? Und kannste mir mal eine Wegbeschreibund zeigen? Ich kenne mich nicht aus ;+ ! Ob ich kommen kann weiß ich nicht! Ich glaube aber nicht! Aber erstmal abwarten und #g trinken!

Schleie :s  :a


----------



## Bergi (19. Juli 2002)

@ schleie!
Wie kommste denn dahin?Du bist ja noch nicht 18!Wenn du mit dem Zug kommst,dann könnte ich dich am Bahnhof abholen,kein problem!
Nochmal die Anfahrt:
A1 Abfahrt Hagen West,dann rechts abbiegen bis zum Kreisverkehr,dann richtung herdecke und der Strasse folgen.
einen Treffpunkt würden wir noch ausmachen.


Wir wollen vom 16.-18. August fischen.Das ist ein Wochenende!

Bergi


----------



## Heveney (19. Juli 2002)

Hallo ohr Lieben :] , 
War lange nicht mehr auf dem Anglerboard...hab gedacht ich schau mal wieder vorbei ...und was seh ich da? Ein Karpfentreffen am Harkortsee? Also da bin ich dabei , wenns recht ist...Bergi , du kommst auch aus Hagen? Ist ja lustig :] Wir können uns ja mal vorher treffen ,wenn du lust hast :]....
Naja ,also wenns recht ist würd ich gerne am Karpfentreff teilnehmen ...

Liebe grüße an alle BOardies 

Heveney :]


----------



## Bergi (19. Juli 2002)

@ heveney:
Kommst echt aus hagen?Hagen NRW,bei dortmund???
Geil,welcher Stadtteil?Sicher können wir mal angeln gehn!ach warte,ich schreib dir ne PM!
Sicher ist es uns recht,wenn du teil nimmst!UM so mehr um so besser!!!

Bergi


----------



## Heveney (19. Juli 2002)

Hoi Bergi , schön das du direkt zurückschreibst.
Ja ich komme aus Hagen bei Dortmund im Ruhrgebiet :]
Ja von mir aus können wir nächte woche mal angeln gehen zusammen ... wo angels du denn meisstens ? Angelst du nur auf Karpfen oderauch auf andere Fischarten?
Bist du im Verein Hagen Herdecke und Umgebung e.v? 

Liebe Grüße 

   Heveney :g


----------



## Bergi (19. Juli 2002)

An alle die mitkommen!
Schickt mir bitte per PM eure richtigen kmpletten Namen zu,weil mein verein die wissen muss,für die sondergenehmigung!

Bergi


----------



## Bergi (21. Juli 2002)

@ carpcatcher:
Weisste jetzt,ob du den Wagen bekommst?Auch wenns nochnicht sicher ist,schick mir bitte schon mal ne PM mit vollem Namen,damit ich das schon mal vormerken lassen kann,weil unser vorstand besteht dadrauf!
@ schleie:
weisste jetzt ob du kannst?
@ hunter:
Was ist jetzt mit deinem freund?

Also bis jetzt hab ich nur die namen von hunter und heveney!Also haut rein!

Bergi


----------



## Hunter (22. Juli 2002)

Hi Bergi,

ich habe ihn gefragt. Er muss das erst noch mit seiner Regierung klären :q . Bis Mi. sag ich dir aber auf jeden Fall bescheid!


----------



## Bergi (22. Juli 2002)

So,hab neuigkeiten!
Also ich hab da so ne Idee!
Wie ich schon erwähnte sind am Harkortsee direkt am Ufer die fahrrad und Wanderwege!Also kein ruhiges Angeln Tagsüber!
Ausserdem ist da wenig platz für die Zelte und liegen!
Heute war ich bei unserem Fachhändler und hab mal ein bischen fachgesimpelt und hab ihn ma gefragt ob er ne gute Alternative hat,wo keine Fussgänger sind und platz für bis zu 5 Bivys ist.
Er hat mir eine Stelle an der Ruhr empfohlen.
Ich bin direkt heute mit dem Bike da gewesen und hab geguckt!
Da ist ganz viel platz für mindestens 5 zelte,rodpods und so.
Ausserdem ist da in 5m entfernung ein Radweg,wo aber nur alle stunde mal ein Pferd alngreitet,das wars.Der platz ist windgeschützt!
Das einzige problemie Autobahn geht mehr oder weniger nah dran vorbei,aber das hört man kaum!
Keine Strömung sichtbar!
Also ein idealer platz!
Ich werde ihn nächste Woche mal testfischen und dann berichten!
Was haltet ihr davon?Solln wir nicht lieber dahin,das sit nur 1km vom harkortsee entfernt!
Oder wollt ihr unbedingt an einen See?
Ist halt nur ein vorschlag!

BErgi


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (26. Juli 2002)

Wo wir fischen is mir egal, hab nur keine Lust mein ganzes Tackle weit zu schleppen.


----------



## Schleie! (26. Juli 2002)

@Bergi: Ich kann leider nicht kommen! Wir gehen vom 13.-23. an die Ostsee in Urlaub! Aber irgendwann klappt das schon noch! Vielleicht können wir mal bei uns in einem See fischen! Das würde mich freuen! Aber an der Ostsee fangen wir bestimmt auch gut Fisch( hoffe ich!)!SCHADE! SCHADE! SCHADE!, dass ich nicht kommen kann!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Aber danke für alles! Aber wenn ich wieder vom Urlaub komme, dan will ich einen langen, fischreichen und guten Bericht von dir sehen!

Eine traurige Schleie :c  :c  :c  :s  :a


----------



## Tinsen (26. Juli 2002)

:q  ... und carpcatcher hat wahrlich viel zu schleppen. macht euch auf einen optischen bombeneinschlag gefasst ...  :q


----------



## aichi (26. Juli 2002)

Täte ja bei sowas auch gern mal mitmachen, sind aber für mich fast 500 Km, das würde mein Vater nie mitmachen. Wenn irgendwann mal ein treffen in der nähe von BAyern wäre würd ich sofort mitmachen


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (28. Juli 2002)

Wer kommt nu alles ???? ;+ 


Wenns klappt bin ich mit Verstärkung aus dem eigenen Lager anwesend... Torben was is nu????


----------



## Torben (28. Juli 2002)

Hätte schon Lust
wen du mich mitnimmst bin ich dabei.


----------



## Hunter (28. Juli 2002)

Also, ich bin dabei!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :q 

Freue mich schon riesig drauf!!!!!!!!!

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Bergi (29. Juli 2002)

@ torben?
Was ist jetzt mit dir?

@carpcatcher:
es ist schon ein Stückchen zu laufen(500m),aber dafür werden wir kaum gestört an der Ruhr!

Also es kommen folgende Personen mit:
-Carpcatcher
-Hunter
-Heveney
-Bergi
-evtl. Torben


Bergi


----------



## Hunter (29. Juli 2002)

Mist, mein Rutenfutteral hat den geist aufgegeben, naja, muss ich mir alles einzeln unter die Arme klemmen! :g  Jeder Gang macht schlank!!! :q Grade Das ist doch doch der Sport beim Angeln. :g    :q


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (30. Juli 2002)

Oh Gott 500 Meter den ganzen Sch... durch die Botanik schleppen...   :e 

Naja, wenn Torben mitkommt, dann könnte er ja aus purer Dankbarkeit... :q  :q   


Neee is schon in Ordnung, gibts da nen befestigten Weg, für mein Transportwägelchen???


----------



## Bergi (30. Juli 2002)

@ carpcatcher:
Das ist so ein befestigter,etwa 2m breiter Waldweg!
Also kein Problem!
Das geht schon!

Bergi


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (30. Juli 2002)

Alles schön und gut, aaaaber ich habe es eigentlich lieber, wenn ich mein Autochen sehen kann...


----------



## Bergi (30. Juli 2002)

@ carpcatcher:
Es ist leider nicht anders möglich!Dafür werden wir nicht gestört!

@all:
Also Torben ist auch dabei!

Die Tageskarte kostet 4,50 Euro!

Bergi


----------



## Tinsen (30. Juli 2002)

huhu,

also eventuell komme ich und eventuell auch noch der knurrhahn mit. da klausi2000 in köln wohnt, ist der vielleicht auch am start.

ich habe mit den beiden aber noch nicht geredet, da die gerade in norge sind.

ich werde das in der woche vor dem wochenende erst entscheiden können.

ps: bergie hat ja jetzt genügend boilies und popups etc. das sich ja keiner von uns was besorgen muß. bergie gibt ne runde  :q


----------



## Bergi (30. Juli 2002)

Das ist doch super dass ihr evtl. doch mitkommen wollt!Dann werden es ja richtig viele!
Mit der Boilierunde ausgeben wird wohl nichts!Ich starte in den ferien noch 4 Sessions und hab gerade mal 13kg!UNd eins wird sogar ne ganze Woche!Damit komme ich mit anfüttern gerade ebend hin!Sorry!Aber Popups könnt ihr fischen!Davon hab ich genug!

Bergi


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (31. Juli 2002)

So nu ma ans Eingemachte.

Futter für sich und die Carps bringt jeder selber mit.

Wie schauts mit nem Grill aus???

@Torben
soll ich dich nu mitnehmen oder net???


----------



## Bergi (31. Juli 2002)

HI!
Also grillen ist Verboten!Ich benutze immer nen Gaskocher!Aber an dem Platz ist eine Grillkuhle!da kann man heimlich wenigstens Kartoffeln reinschmeissen!Aber ich nehm für den Kocher ne kleine Pfanne mit!

Ich denke das sich jeder seine Boilies selber mitbringen sollte!Ich werde 6 Marker setzten und auch mit ein paar Kilo Mais und ein paar Boilies anfüttern.Das ganze drei Tage lang!Dann sollte es schon klappen!

Boote darf man auch nicht benutzen!
Noch zu den Stellen!Ich denke wenn jetzt wirklich alle kommen,dann beangeln wir 2 stellen,weiles dann doch zu eng wird!Aber die Stellen  liegen nur 15 Meter auseinander,also kein Problem!Jenachdem ob Tinsen,Knurrhahn und Klausi2000 auch mitkommen!

Bergi


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (1. August 2002)

Ohne meinen Grill geh ich ein... :q  :q 

Nur gut, das mein Kocher noch funzt.

Wie schauts mit nem Bäcker aus für Frühstück (n bisschen Luxus sollten wir uns gönnen), fahre natürlich.

PS: Wie heißt das Dorf, wo wir fischen genau wegen Routenplanung.


----------



## Hunter (1. August 2002)

Jo frische Brötchen wären schon geil!!!! :q 

Dann kommt der Spiritus-Kocher wieder zu vollem Einsatz, mmh, lecker Linseneintopf....:z


----------



## Bergi (1. August 2002)

@ carpcatcher:
Das &quot;Dorf&quot; heisst Hagen und ist übrigends ne Großstadt :q !
Am betsen ists,wenn ihr über die A1 Abfahrt hagen west kommt!Da ist wenn ihr rechts abbiegt ein PArkplatzt von Mc Doof und da kann man sich gut treffen!Findet ihr sofort!Wenn jemand über die A45 kommt ist auch gut:Abfahrt Hagen Süd!Dann fragt mich nochmal und ich kann euch dann helfen!

Wegen Brötchen ist kein Problem!Mit dem Auto seit ihr in 2 Minuten beim Bäcker vom Angelplatz aus!

@ HUnter:
Nichts geht über Texaseintopf von ALDI!!!

Bergi


----------



## Hunter (1. August 2002)

Wann wollen wir uns eigentlich treffen?? Uhrzeitmäßig meine ich. Nachmittags, abens???? Sagt was!

Hagen Süd ist zwar näher, aber wenn Hagen West besser ist, dann gehts da her, kein Problem


----------



## Bergi (1. August 2002)

@ hunter:
Wenn du willst kannst du auch über die A45 fahren!Dann fährst du bei uns automatisch am Haus vorbei uind kannst mich gleich mitnehmen,dann braucht meine Mutetr nicht fahren,das wäre echt nett,aber nur wenns keine Umstände
macht!
@all:
Am besten schon morgens treffen!Wenn das Arbeitsmässig nicht geht,dann Nachmittags!
Wann ist denn am besten bei euch?

Bergi


----------



## Torben (1. August 2002)

Hi carpcatcher du kanst mich mitnehmen ich kann mitkommen,genau Uhr Zeit und wo wir uns treffen sprechen wir uns nochmal
Gruss:Torben


----------



## Tinsen (1. August 2002)

huhu,

unabhängig ob wir nun mitkommen oder nicht.

zum thema grill würde ich solch wegwerfteile empfehlen. hatten wir nun 3 mal im einsatz und haben uns nie im stich gelassen.

auf den fotos vom letzten &quot;großen&quot; board treffen müßten die teile auch zu sehen sein. wenn nicht, carpcatcher kennt sie ja.

die fallen im wald nicht auf, weil keine flamme und sind schnell entsorgt.

manchmal holt sie auch der fuchs .... :q


----------



## Bergi (1. August 2002)

Danke für den tip tinsen,aber das weiss ich schon!
Knurri hatte son Ding auch beim 3. Karpfenangeln bei,wo ich auch bei war!  
Bin mal gespannt ob ihr dabei seit!

Bergi


----------



## Hunter (1. August 2002)

Müsste eigentlich gehen mit dem Abhohlen, weiß nur nicht ob das mein riesen Polo verkraftet.  :q  Morgens müsste auch schon gehen. Lass uns das kurzfristig absprechen. Bin ja auch die nächste ganze Woche offline, wegen Lofoten.


----------



## Bergi (1. August 2002)

Alles klar Hunter!
Ich geb dir dann etwas Spritgeld!Wenns nicht passt,dann muss meine Mama fahren!
Wann kommst denn genau wieder?

Bergi


----------



## Geraetefetischist (2. August 2002)

Moin Männers, Schleiche mich so durch die Foren, und was muss ich da lesen: Gemeinschaftscarpen nur 35 km entfernt. Hört sich witzig an. 
Außerden sagt mein Terminkalender mir, das ich unbedingt mal wieder ans Wasser muss. Und da mein geplanter Hollandtrip wg. Kellerausbau auch platzt, hab ich auch zeit.
Falls es noch geht, bin ich dabei.

Komme übrigens aus MK, und auch die A45 Hoch. Morgens treffen: geht klar. Brauche aber noch die Adresse+ Uhrzeit.
Sind an dem Platz Dreikantbleie 100g ausreichend ?

Und nach kurzem Suchen im Keller die Frage: Sind lebende Boilies erlaubt?  Werd mir wohl nen paar neue anschaffen müssen, da keinen Nerv mehr noch welche zu bauen. Könnt Ihr mir sagen, wo ich die Kurzfristig herkriege und welche da gut Laufen? Oder kann mir einer welche Mitbasteln? Bezahlen geht natürlich klar.
EMAIL: das.bitterboese@web.de

Bin übrigens 30, hoffe nicht zu alt für euch.
Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Geraetefetischist (2. August 2002)

@ Bergi
Ach vergessen, wie isses mit ner vorab-stellenbesichtigung? 
Hast Du irgendwann die Woche mal zeit?
Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (2. August 2002)

@Bergi

Is direkt in Hagen und nicht in irgend nem Dorf in der Nähe von Hagen??


WAnn wir eintrudeln hängt von meiner Schule ab und von Torben.


Zum Thema Linseneintopf: Zum Glück penne ich ALLEINE in meinem Camp...


----------



## Bergi (2. August 2002)

@ geraetefetischist!
Hi!
Ist doch Super dass du mitkannst!Wir werdwen wohl schon noch Platz finden.UM so mehr,um so besser!
100g Bleie brauchst du garnicht.70-80g sind da Ideal!
Knödel werden wohl 1-2kg reichen!
Natürlich können wir uns vorher mal treffen zum begutachten!
Wenn du willst können wir ja auch noch mal testfischen ;-),weil ich das sowieso vorher mal machen wollte!
wie wärs mit Mittwoch nächster Woche!Weil dann kann ich vorher anfangen anzufüttern und dann kanns am Mittwoch los gehn!

@ carpcatcher:
Ich werd auch mein eigenes Zelt dabeihaben.... :q 
Die Ruhr liegt noch in Hagen,aber am Rand!Das ist nur 5 minuten Autofahrt von der Autobahnabfahrt an!

@all:
welche Boilies sollen wir benutzen!Das wäre gut wenn ich das vorher weiss!Dann könnte ich in etwa danach anfüttern!
Oder fisch jeder individuell mit seinen eigenen?
Wann solln wir uns jetzt treffen?
Ich schlage mal 12Uhr vor!
Wenn das bei jemanden nicht geht,bitte melden!

Bergi


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (2. August 2002)

12 Uhr schaff ich net, denke, dass wir so zwischen 17 und 18 Uhr eintrudeln, je nachdem wie wir durchkommen.

ZUm Thema Boilies: ich fische natürlich Matrix+


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (2. August 2002)

@Bergi 

Wie machen wir das mit Gastkarten???? ;+  ;+


----------



## Bergi (2. August 2002)

@ carpcatcher:
Ich fahre morgen zum Angelladen und Frag ihn mal ob ich die Karten schon vorher bekomme.Wenn nicht müssen wir wohl zusammen hinfahren!Ich sag morgen Bescheid.Sie kosten 4,50 Euro pro Tag!
Ich denke mal das sich eionige schon früher treffen werden!Aber wir kriegen das schon hin!
@ all:
Ich werde entweder auch Matrix+ oder Fish&peach fischen.
Wie siehts denn mit euch aus?

Bergi


----------



## Geraetefetischist (2. August 2002)

Mittwoch geht klar, Tagsüber oder Nachtfischen?
Brauche vorher dann noch murmeln unt Tagesscheine.
Wann Treffen und wo?

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Bergi (2. August 2002)

@ Geraetefetischist:
LAss das mal über PM klären!

Bergi


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (3. August 2002)

@Bergi

Nach reichlicher Überlegung bin ich zu dem Entschluss gekommen, nochmal Murmeln zu Rollen. :z 

Was bevorzugen eure Carpies??  Fisch/Muschel/Krebs - Frucht - Creme/Spice

Würde mich mal interessieren. Kann dann ein paar &quot;Special-Baits&quot; fürs treffen mit abrollen. :g


----------



## Bergi (3. August 2002)

@ carpcatcher!
Bis jetzt hab ich auf Scopex immer ganz gut gefangen!
Aber die Stelle,die wir befischen wollen weiss ich nicht!War ja noch nie da!Unser Fachhändler hat sie mir empfohlen,weils da wohl gut KArpfen gibt und Platz für 5 Mann ist!

Bergi


----------



## Torben (4. August 2002)

Ich werde mit Starbait Boilies und
mit Nash Bait fischen.


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (4. August 2002)

@Torben

seit wann fischst du Nash-Baits????

Wart ihr etwa wieder bei Ingo??? :q  :q


----------



## Torben (5. August 2002)

Nein war ich nicht aber ich habe mir welche
aus Holland bestellt und werde sie beim treffen mal testen.


----------



## Bergi (6. August 2002)

HI!
Ich war gestern beim Angelladen und hab mal gefragt wegen den Angelkarten!
Leider kann ich die vorher nicht besorgen!Es sei denn ihr schickt mir eine Kopie des Scheins per Email!
Wenn ihr das nicht macht,müssen wir alle zusammen zu ihm fahren und zusammen einkaufen!
Meine Adresse könnt ihr über PM haben!

Bergi


----------



## Bergi (7. August 2002)

Also,geraetefetischist und ich gehen heute mal die Stelle testen!Wir sind dann am Freitag wieder da!

Und vergesst bitte nicht mir die Kopie des Angelscheins zu schicken,sonst müssen wir die nächste Woche noch zusammen holen...

Bergi


----------



## Hunter (11. August 2002)

Hi Leute, bin wieder da. War ein geiler Urlaub!!!

Ich werde wohl Selfmades fischen. Einmal Katzenfutter-Forelli und Maplepeas-Erdbeer.

Mit zwölf Uhr müsste es gehen.


----------



## Knurrhahn (11. August 2002)

Hi Karpfenspezies! Kann leider diesmal nicht dabei sein. Wünsche euch viel Spass und grosse Karpfen. Warte auf einen Bericht und schöne Fotos. Gruss Knurrhahn!


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (11. August 2002)

@Bergi


was war nu beim Probeangeln????


----------



## Bergi (11. August 2002)

Hi!
Alles sch....!
Ich war mit Geraetefetischist 2 Nächte da und ich hab 2 Tage lang angefüttert.Ohne erfolg!Kein Fisch!Kein run!Nur 2 kleine Piepser!
Dann war ich noch eine NAcht ne andere Stelle antetsen!Auch nichts!Garnichts!!!!
Ich weiss auch nicht weiter!So langsam kann ich für nichts mehr garantieren und ich verzweifle an unserem gewässer echt!
Die Strecken wo ich immer fange sind für Gastangler verboten...

Bergi


----------



## hecht24 (11. August 2002)

das is ja schade bergie
naechstes mal klapptst bestimmt wieder besser.


----------



## Tinsen (12. August 2002)

huhu,

unabhängig von bergis &quot;glücksträhne&quot;  :q  gibt mir mein terminkalender auch keine zeit.

wenn ihr keinen teich findet -> in brandenburg gibt es gaaanz viele  :q  .....

reinhauen !


----------



## Bergi (13. August 2002)

HI Boardies!
Also wenn ihr noch faregn habt,dann bitte jetzt stellen und dann können wir alles abklären!
Ich fahre von morgen bis Freitag mittag nämlich nochmal an den Silbersee!
Also sollte vorher alles geklärt sein!
Ich denke jetzt mal das wir uns um 17 Uhr treffen sollten,wegen carpcatcher und torben!An den PArkplatzt an der A1!
Wollt ihr überhaupt noch kommen?Wegen meinen Misserfolgen!Ich kann für nichts mehr garantieren,nicht das ich dann hinterher der grosse Böse bin,wenn wir nichts fangen!

Bergi


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (14. August 2002)

Ich muss leider auch Absagen, weil ich am Wochenende kaein Auto hab :c , die Karre von meinem Alten ist zur reparatur und deshalb haben wir nur noch den Polo. :c  

Ob Torben kommt weiß ich nicht!

Hoffe das es beim nächsten Treffen besser klappt und ich dann endlich eine eigene Karre hab.


----------



## Torben (14. August 2002)

Ich muss auch absagen weil ich ja mit carpcatcher
kommen wollte und er kein auto hat.
Ich wünche euch viel spaß und hoffe das ich das nächste
mal mit dabei sein kann.
Gruss:Torben


----------



## Bergi (19. August 2002)

--------kleiner Bericht-------------------------------------
Für Geraetefetischist,Hunter und mich sollte es von Freitag-Sonntag zum Karpfenfischen an die Ruhr in Hagen gehn,weil der Rest kurzfristig absagte.
Geraetefetischist war schon um 17 Uhr bei mir.Hunter jedoch sass im Stau und fand den Weg nicht so gut,aber um viertel vor 6 war er dann doch da und nachdem wir die Angelkarten kauften ging es ab zur Ruhr.
Doch als wir ankamen hatten wir ein Problem,denn der PLatz,edn Geraetefetischist angefüttert hatte war belegt.&quot;nicht so schlimm&quot;,dachten wir,denn ich hatte ja einen benachbarten Platz auch angefüttert,welcher jedoch von einem Karpfenangler belegt war...Aber wir hatten Glück,denn unser Hauptfutterplatz von Geraetefetischist wurde freundlicherweise geräumt und die beiden Aalangler gingen an einen anderen PLatz.
Tackle aufbaun,nachfüttern und entspannen.
Wir hatten uns viel zu erzählen,denn Hunter kannten Geraetefetischist und ich noch nicht!Dann um halb 2 waren wir dann aber doch müde und fielen in die Liegen!
Dann um viertel nach 3 wurden wir durch nen wunderbaren Run aus den Liegen gerissen und Hunter konnte einen schönen Schuppie von 14Pfd nach kurzen Drill landen,den er auf einen selbstgemachten Katzenfutterboilie fing.
Ab in den Sack und wieder schlafen gelegt.
Dann gegen 10 Uhr gabs ein Fotoshooting und der Karpfen wurde zurückgesetzt.
Der Karpfenangler nebenan hatte nur einen 10Pfd gefangen.
Leider wurde die Strömung stärker und so hatten wir Probleme,weil der Bissanzeiger dauernd piepte.
Der Tag ging im Fluge vorbei und wir hatten viel zu erzählen und Spass.
Aber um 11 siegte dann doch die Müdigkeit und wir gingen schlafen.Leider gab es keinen Biss mehr und um 9 Uhr morgend bauten wir das camp ab. Und um 11 gings ab nach hause.
Obwohl das Treffen nicht besonders erfolgreich war,hatten wir trotzdem viel Spass und Hunter hat uns fürs Frühjahr zum Renkenfischen am Sorpesee eingeladen.
-------------------------------ENDE-------------------------
Die Bilder gibts demnächst....

Bergi


----------



## Hunter (19. August 2002)

Jo Bergi,

war eine geile Aktion!!! Hat richtig Spaß gemacht!! :q


----------



## Geraetefetischist (19. August 2002)

Ja, das schreit nach &acute;ner Wiederholung, wie wär das 2. Septemberwochenende am &quot;Streng geheimen See&quot; bei Köln?
Bilder sind schon beim Entwickeln.
Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Bergi (19. August 2002)

@ geraetefetischist!
Ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei!Schön sieht der See ja aus und gut fangen soll man da ja auch!
2. September WE ist kein Problem,ich kann nur das 1. WE nicht!
Mach doch eben nen neuen Treat auf,als offizielles Treffen!

Bergi


----------



## Bergi (1. September 2002)

HI Leute!
Hier sind die ersten Bilder vom Augusttreffen!Es sind Geraetefetischists Bilder und ich hafte für nichts! :q ich habs sie nur für ihn ins Netz gestellt!
Bald folgen noch ein paar weitere von mir!






Hunter hat den einzigen Fisch gefangen:14 Pfund Schuppi






Und weils so schön war gleich nochmal!






Geraetefetischist hat ne Super Kamera!Zum beweis hat er gaaaaanz zufällig die Mädchen auf der anderen Ruhrseite fotografiert.Natürlich nur zum testen! :q  :q  :q 

Die anderen Bilder folgen diese Woche!

bergi


----------



## Hummer (1. September 2002)

Meine Fresse!

Kein Wunder, daß Dir die Haare zu Berge stehen, Bergi!

Petri!

Hummer


----------



## Geraetefetischist (1. September 2002)

Hey Bergi, das letzte Foto habe ich Doch nicht zufällig gemacht! Ich konnte doch den anderen Boardies diese Tolle Aussicht nicht vorenthalten. :q 
Gute Aussichten
Holger


----------



## Tinsen (3. September 2002)

Tiiiiiiiiiiiiiittenaaaaaaaaaalarm !!!!!  :q


----------



## Istvan (3. September 2002)

Was soll uns dieses letzte Foto sagen?
Backfische sind besser als gar keine Karpfen? :q 

Istvan


----------



## Geraetefetischist (3. September 2002)

@ Istvan
Iss doch klar, das Angeln nicht nur aus Fischefangen besteht, sondern auch aus z.B. Naturbeobachtung...
 :q  :q  :q 

Merke:
&quot;Tight Lines&quot; are good, but &quot;tight c**t&acute;s&quot; are f**king good.
Holger

P.S. Hoffentlich kann keiner gut Englisch


----------



## Hunter (3. September 2002)

hehe, coole Fotos, besonders das Letzte!!!!!!!!!! :g 

Ich habe meine noch gar nicht zum entwickeln gebracht, Film ist immer noch nicht voll......aber bald!


----------



## Hummer (3. September 2002)

@Gerätefetischist

Dein Fetischismus scheint nicht nur im Bereich der Angelgeräte zu liegen 

Petri!

Hummer


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (3. September 2002)

Gottogott, da wär ich mit Torben glatt rüber geschwommen, ihr seid aber auch Lümmel... :q :q  :q  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Geraetefetischist (4. September 2002)

@ Hummer
Man kann ja nicht nur an das eine (Angeln) Denken. :q 
Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Bergi (19. September 2002)

HI!
Kleiner Nachtrag!
Hier sind nochmal 2 Bilder!






Abendstimmung....






Geraetefetischist beim Ast drillen! :q 

Bergi


----------



## Hunter (19. September 2002)

Hallo,
da habe ich auch noch was.......





Unser Camp....





und noch mal der 14pfünder Schuppi...


----------



## Bergi (19. September 2002)

Super Bilder Hunter!
Mein kleies süßes Zelt und Liege stechen ja gleich ins Auge! :q 

Aber kann es sein das deine Bilder einen leichten grün-blau Stich haben?

Bergi


----------



## Hunter (19. September 2002)

Ja, sieht so aus, werden aber auch durch das scannen etwas verfälscht... naja, egal man kann ja trotzdem alles erkennen...   Deine sind auch nicht übel...


----------



## steinikarpfen (5. Oktober 2002)

*karpfen*

hallo ich bin ein neuer hier im bord,angel aber seit 14 jahren professionel europaweit auf karpfen.ich hatte das glück karpfen bis zu größen von 50 pfund+ zu fangen und habe für gewässer zahlreiche tips,aber alles nur im bereich norden,da ich aus dem hamburger raum komme.ich bin seit gründung des deutschen karpfen angelclubs auch mitglied.
ferner gehöre ich zu hamburger anglerverband und meklenburg vorpommern sowie dem dav,bereich dresden an.ich habe auch in so ziemlich alle deutschen ecken verbindungen,die man evetuel auch für die suche einiger guten angelseen brauchen könnte. falls es fragen im bezug anfüttern rezepturen,na alles was ein guter karphunter wissen sollte,geben sollte, möchte ich mich hier mit meiner jahrelangen erfahrung gerne zu rate stellen.
           gruß steini #h


----------



## hecht24 (5. Oktober 2002)

willkommen im AB steinie


----------



## steinikarpfen (6. Oktober 2002)

*begrüßung*

an hecht 24, danke für die aufnahme. bin mal gespannt wie das hier wird.
 allgemeine anfrage: wie steht es denn mit dem fang von aalen im freihafen? war jetzt das dritte mal dort (nach der katastrophe) und die fänge sind derzeitig echt traurig.
mich würde interessieren,ob es den anderen elbanglern auch so geht.


----------



## Bergi (6. Oktober 2002)

@ Steinikarpfen:
Herzlich Willkommen im Board! #h 

Find ich nett von dir,dass du uns etwas unter die Arme greifen willst mit deinem grossen Ehrfahrungsschatz,aber hier gehört das nicht rein!Mach dafür bitte das nächste mal nen extra Treat auf!Und bezüglich der Aale gilt das gleiche!bitte ins raubfischforum!War nicht böse gemeint,ich will nur nicht das hier alles kreuz und quer verteilt steht!Also an die foren halten und Tight Lines!

Bergi


----------

